
Hidden portrait 'found under the Mona Lisa’, could lead to it being renamed - Jerry2
http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-entertainment/art/news/hidden-portrait-found-under-the-mona-lisa-could-lead-to-it-being-renamed-a6764341.html
======
DrScump
a BBC.com article posted earlier:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10695375](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10695375)

